# Good Morning Brooklyn (2005-03-01)



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Brooklyn Heights, this morning, the outside:

Brownstone stoops:









A tree opposite the house in which Thomas Wolfe wrote Of Time and the River in 1935:









Reverend Henry Ward Beecher preaching in the snow outside The Plymouth Church on Orange Street. The little girl beside him is a Slave (Pinky) he saved. My office, in a basement across the way has two vaults. Behind them are secret passages to the Church sanctuary used by Slaves escaping on the Underground Railroad (1830-1865):









The view inside this morning:
Ludwigia sp. Pantanal a few days after planting behind Tonina sp. Belem. The L. Pantanal is bright enought to see across the room.









Photos are snaps taken with a pocket-sized Canon S100 on my usual walk to school with one of my daughters early this morning...

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Very nice photo's Andrew.
Thank you for sharing, I enjoyed reading and viewing you're morning experience!!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm not in NY but in the rural area of MD I am in the 6" or so of snow that fell yesterday looks incredible. I really should have grabbed the camera this morning. Being a wetter snow the trees are laden and incredibly picturesque. There is something mentally refreshing that there is such beauty in the dead of winter when normally the skies are sullen and grey and the ground seemingly dead.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Gnatster,

A man with experience of snow... you're right, it was wet snow hence it stuck to even the tiniest threads of twigs. The street signs were obliterated too. Now it's melting. We had about 10 inches or so in Brooklyn. I get the strong feeling spring is on its way. Mind you, a few days ago it was pretty frigid here...

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh gee, you guys got less snow than us. We have a ton!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Oh gee, you guys got less snow than us. We have a ton!


LOL! Well look where you live Jdinh... ;-) Are you in the UP?

Great pics Andrew! That's a good idea to carry a camera like that when you're out and about.

We still have about 1.5 - 2' on the ground, and the snow banks are around 10' tall in some areas. It won't be melting anytime soon - we usually go from the last snow in the yard sometime in May to mowing the long grass the next week.... Snowshoeing is great this year, though!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pics and a little history lesson to go with them.

We only got sleet & rain :sad:


----------

